# Anyone tan hides in North East Ga/ Upstate SC



## gin house (Dec 4, 2016)

I'd like to have a deer hide tanned and maybe more later.  Probably a few other kind of hides later as well.  Any info would be appreciated.    Thanks.


----------



## gin house (Dec 5, 2016)

Ok.  Does anyone in Georgia tan hides for people?   I'm all over the state quite often.


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 5, 2016)

gin house said:


> Ok.  Does anyone in Georgia tan hides for people?   I'm all over the state quite often.



If you are down Macon way, give Trails End Taxidermy a try. They always do great work, and are currently tanning my elk hide from this year's hunt. 

Westminster huh? Our family farm got covered up by Lake Keowee, except for 80 acres. Gods country up there!


----------



## watermedic (Dec 6, 2016)

Outlaw Taxidermy in Grovetown, GA

Brad does great work


----------



## Bill Mc (Dec 6, 2016)

Or learn how to do it yourself.


----------



## gin house (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks for the info guys.  Bill Mc, I'd like to learn how but nobody around here does it that I know of.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 16, 2016)

I sort of learned how to preserve skins, but would also like to learn how to tan. I'm willing to bet that if Nicodemus doesn't know how, he at least knows a half a dozen guys that do. I know there have been several threads that talk about brain tanning on here.


----------



## humdandy (Dec 16, 2016)

Tony Chitwood.


----------



## Bill Mc (Dec 17, 2016)

Check with Chehawknapper (Ben Kirkland) at Chehaw Park in Albany, Ga.

He's mentioned perhaps a class in late January.

In fact, come to the Frontier Festival at Chehaw, first weekend in January and find out a little more.

Or if you're a good instruction follower, buy Matt Richards book, "Deerskins to Buckskins"

But I talking about hair off buckskins.


----------



## chehawknapper (Dec 17, 2016)

I have a hide in the frame with the hair still on. We could brain and break that one during the festival. I doubt I will smoke it during the event though because you NEVER walk away from a hide while smoking it and I don't have that kind of freedom that weekend.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2016)

chehawknapper said:


> I have a hide in the frame with the hair still on. We could brain and break that one during the festival. I doubt I will smoke it during the event though because you NEVER walk away from a hide while smoking it and I don't have that kind of freedom that weekend.





We should also have a fresh hide right off the deer to work with too. 

You folks that want to see it firsthand, come see us in January.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=10515634#post10515634


----------

